# Some good news!



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

That is_ s_o good to hear! I am so pleased to know the diligent care you're giving Pushkin (along with some good luck, perhaps, and so many well-wishers) is making things look more promising for him. Every bit of good news with his condition is so very wonderful. I am truly glad for this bit of relief for you, and for him. May the good news keep rolling in!:amen:


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Good to hear! you must be so relieved!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

So, so happy to hear this! What a huge relief, and so well deserved - keep on improving, Pushkin!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Yay!!! Glad to hear he is doing better. Let's pray it keeps up. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh whew! That must be a tremendous relief. It's been hard. I'm really happy to hear things are leveling out and he's doing much better. Will continue to send positive vibes your way.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Thanks for all the good wishes!

As a firm believer in the power of positive thinking I am sure that all the global prayers and good wishes have made a difference... if not to Pushkin then definitely to me and hubby!

Manxcat
xxx


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Fantastic! Praying this will be like Swizzle and it is idiopathic, with a complete recovery and no future issues.


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Great to hear he's doing better!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

WHOPEE! I LOVE GOOD NEWS! Keep it up Pushkin, we want you well!


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Yay! SO good to hear...sending the strongest vibes I can muster!


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

That's brilliant news manxcat. Lovely to hear Pushkin is heading in the right direction.
Hope you are not too flooded, I feel very grateful we haven't had too much of a problem here when I see how some parts of the country have been affected,those waves in Devon on the news were ridiculous.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

So good to hear! Way to go, Pushkin!!


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

I am so happy that sweet Pushkin's numbers are looking so good ! Sending continued healing thoughts to your wonderful family. 

Thanks for making my day

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jlf45764 (Oct 6, 2013)

Such wonderful news! Keep up the good work Pushkin! :thumb:


----------



## treehugr55 (Oct 4, 2013)

Fabulous news!! So happy for you and Pushkin


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Great news!

What were his symptoms when he was first diagnosed?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Great news! Does Pushkin have an auto-immune issue?


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

PoodlePaws said:


> Great news!
> 
> What were his symptoms when he was first diagnosed?
> 
> ...





hopetocurl said:


> Great news! Does Pushkin have an auto-immune issue?


Yes, he has Immune Mediated Thrombocytoplenia.

When we first got him in September he was very matted so we had him shaved down at the vets. We then noticed lots of bruises, mostly little petechial bruises (dots) on his belly and around his "gentleman's bits". We then noticed that even if he had a good scratch he then got bruises come up. 

We got clotting screening blood tests done after talking to the vet about it, and they came back with extremely low platelet count (5 instead of 150-450), so it meant that his blood did not clot which could lead to internal bleeding and death. He was then put on steroids, which later had to be increased as his platelet count wasn't going up enough, so here we are a few months on with his count improving at last!

If there is another dip he will probably have to go on other drugs (similar to those used in chemotherapy) administered by the vet, but we are of course hoping it doesn't come to that.

Other posters have had experience of this, and sadly it is often fatal. Fortunately we think we caught Pushkin's condition very early so hoping it has a happier outcome, even if he has to stay on steroids long-term - although the side effects are a pain, lots of drinking, lots of peeing, lack of enthusiasm and a lot of lethargy, increased appetite and so on... but deal-able with!

Oh, and he has a permanent bald spot on his neck where they keep shaving him to take blood samples - poor little thing!

Thanks for your interest


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I was lucky Swizzle never had any bruising or petechial hemorraging and recovered spontaneously without meds. Is Pushkin still on steroids? Swizzle would get a blak spot where blood was taken, common with silvers, so I had the vet take blood from the same spot so he would not have polka dots. They have all cleared now.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Bless you all! May the good news just keep continuing! I am so happy to hear how he is responding!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

CT Girl said:


> I was lucky Swizzle never had any bruising or petechial hemorraging and recovered spontaneously without meds. Is Pushkin still on steroids? Swizzle would get a blak spot where blood was taken, common with silvers, so I had the vet take blood from the same spot so he would not have polka dots. They have all cleared now.


Yes, still on prednisolone unfortunately. Has another blood test in a couple of weeks so we will perhaps be able to start reducing them, fingers crossed.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Poor Pushkin. I sincerely hope that Pushkin makes a full recovery! I hate taking steroids....so, I can imagine it is not fun for dogs, either.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Well you need to do whatever works. I do hope you will see continued improvement, consider my fingers crossed too. I know how hard it is to wait. You simultaneously dread the next test in case the news is bad but are impatient for it too so you can see improvement. I kept reading the serenity prayer to help me get through it.


----------

